# VBScript Commands



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

I have decided to learn VBScript. I have a few questions:

What is a good site that lists out ALL of the commands, explains them, and shows how to use them? (Commands such as Wscript.echo and InputBox)

Are there any other commands to the WScript.(something) besides WScript.echo? If there are, how many and what are they.

How do you create a loop in VBScript?

How many other commands similar to inputbox are there?

How do you make the script maximize when opened?


----------



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

oops! the commands such as inputbox are actually called functions, right?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I have no experience using VBScript, but Google found some sites to start with

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...html/dd5dc02a-71e4-412b-8b30-9cc2d3d5e6fb.asp

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...html/ddfa5183-d458-41bc-a489-070296ced968.asp

http://msdn.microsoft.com/downloads/list/webdev.asp?frame=true


http://www.w3schools.com/vbscript/


----------



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks, http://www.w3schools.com/vbscript/ is a nice one.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I definately agree that is the best link :sayyes: 
That site is awesome, I have used it many times when working with HTML


----------



## kalanis_lz (Mar 15, 2009)

im just learning to vbs and i dont want a downloaded keylogger, and i know that vbs can execute keyboard commands. i was wanting to know how i would go about capturing the screen as an image to the clipboard, using the timestamp as a save name, and then saving this to a hidden file in the computer. i would like to do this at an interval of 60 seconds. and have the images resized by 50%. i just cant simply find anything on how to do this, or maybe i have no idea what commands that im looking for, or if vbs is even what i should be using for this. please help


----------



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

I suggest looking at AutoIt. After I had gotten pretty good at VBScript and VB, I learned about autoit. Basically, it's more powerful and a whole lot easier than vbscript. your scripts can also be compiled into an exe.

I made a screen capture type of program in autoit and it worked great. I wish i still had the source code.


----------

